# Can't access Google... and ONLY Google



## SCANDITO (Jun 10, 2011)

My computer won't connect to any of Google's servers. ANY of them. Gmail, docs, reader, nothin. I can visit youtube, but I cannot get to the log-in page. EVERY other site works pretty well. Heck, even using a site that uses a Recaptcha it doesn't load the recaptcha!

Nothing wrong with my hosts file. 

Tracert results in 6 successful hops and then times out (I think at my ISP?)
the last 2 successful hops are 
chnddsrj01-ae2.0.rd.ph.cox.net 
And then
langbprj02-ae2.rd.la.cox.net
Then all time outs 

My other PC is connected to the SAME wifi network right now, and I'm posting from it, and it works fine. Both are on XP.

Reboots haven't helped. Happens on all browsers. Every other website I can find is just fine. 

Could it be something in my registry? How would I find it and fix it if so? If not, what could it be?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Any recent changes to the system, like a new program that was installed stuff like that? (especially Google programs)

Any error messages or does it just not load the site?


----------



## TechnoGenius (Jun 8, 2011)

*Hello and welcome.

As an introductory step, I'd like to suggest that you use a proxy server (E.G) and check if the problem still persists.

Give this a try and let us know the result, so that we'll be able to help you further.
*


----------



## michaelmoody84 (Jun 9, 2011)

May be the DNS issue.I too experienced the same problem before 2 years back.

You can go to this ip address 192.168.1.1 and then go to the DNS option and set DNS Server Manually.

After you set into manual, you can change it to open DNS.

These process are very quick and secured too..So, please try this and get back to me.



SCANDITO said:


> My computer won't connect to any of Google's servers. ANY of them. Gmail, docs, reader, nothin. I can visit youtube, but I cannot get to the log-in page. EVERY other site works pretty well. Heck, even using a site that uses a Recaptcha it doesn't load the recaptcha!
> 
> Nothing wrong with my hosts file.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Verify that your browser is not using any Proxy servers. Remove the setting if found. How to Remove a Proxy Server | eHow.com

Reset Windows Hosts File to default.
How do I reset the hosts file back to the default?

Make sure that 'Obtain DNS Server Address Auto' is enabled on both LAN and Wireless settings.
Configuring DHCP for Windows XP

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## Sergio1025 (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you ran any virus or malware scanners? Does your other computers, that you have connected, access google with no problem?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Haha, I think we should all hold off on any more suggestions until he gets back, its starting to pile up. lol


----------



## SCANDITO (Jun 10, 2011)

lorjack: no real major changes, and haven't installed a google product since chrome. i have a bunch of extensions installed, and i've disabled all of them. but that doesn't matter because it's every browser. 

TechnoGenius: Proxy works fine. 

michaelmoody84: already using open dns. 

2xg: 
No proxy is being used by my browser settings

I have a a few custom changes to the host file that have been there for a long time (to prevent my computer from accessing a site to get updates for some pirated software...). I've checked and the hosts file hasn't changed, and this is NOT what's causing it. The only sites specified in it are not Google.

DNSand IP addresses are both obtaining automatically as they should. 

Sergio1025 :
Avira Antivirus has detected nothing. 
I'm posting from my netbook. It is connected on the same wifi network, so we're both using the same connection, isp, etc. This one works fine.


thanks for helping brainstorm here.


----------



## SCANDITO (Jun 10, 2011)

hello? anyone still following this thread?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please bypass your Router, connect your computer directly to the Modem and see if you can replicate the issue.

Also, see if changing your DNS Addresses to Public DNS's helps, change it on both your LAN and wireless settings. A step-by-step guide is also provided from the link.


----------

